# Please help identify this bike.



## fat tire trader (Apr 9, 2013)

*Westfield???*

Hello,
Can anyone identify this bike?




For more pictures and info, please go to 
http://www.fattiretrading.com/26_mystery.html
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 9, 2013)

Chris, you need to share a close-up photo of the unique shoulder's on the fork...it's hard to discern from your current photos.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 9, 2013)

*serial numbers*

Any serial numbers ob the bottom bracket or seat tube?


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 9, 2013)

I know, I realized after taking the photos that the crowns triangular top is not very evident. I will try to get some pics that show it better. The bike has serial #s in both places, please click here 
http://www.fattiretrading.com/26_mystery.html
to see more photos and info 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## OldRider (Apr 9, 2013)

To me those bolt on rear stays say CCM, definitely prior to the 30s, seat tube seraial number is in the right place for a CCM, but something not kosher with a double stamped serial number and both being different. That rear triangle too..........familiar looking but I can't be sure. Heres a few closeups of my 1936 Ranger rear stays, typical of what CCM did..........see any similarities?


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 9, 2013)

But this bike does not have bolt on seat stays. I don't see any similarity to CCM.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry FTT, I thought thats what I saw at the rear. Good luck with it


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

badge sillouette looks like it might be a Crown


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 10, 2013)

Am I correct that Westfield was the only company to make one piece cranks without sprocket pegs?


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 10, 2013)

*Fork Crown*

Here is a better picture of the fork crown.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 22, 2013)

In the current Old Indian thread, Mr. Columbia claims that Westfield was the only company to use the DD drive. I have always thought this, but have not been sure. Anyway, no one is disputing his claim, so I thought that it would be a good time to renew this thread. Does anyone recognize this fork crown? Please be click on the link at the beginning of this thread to see more pics. At the last swap in San Rafael, I was joking that this bike is a little Indian.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 23, 2013)

Since the time that I was joking that the bike might be a little Indian, Fordsnake looked closer at his Indians and told me that the fork crown was used on Indians. Our next step was to check to see if some Indian badges might fit. In the meantime, I was looking through a 1903 Crescent catalog and saw this 
http://fattiretrading.photoshelter.com/image/I0000hk0nfkaYi90
So it appears that some Crescents used this fork crown also.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 23, 2013)

Cool find Chris, you recall I had concerns about the dropouts (not Westfield)  Now it all makes sense.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 23, 2013)

*abc=westfield/crescent/indian?*



fordsnake said:


> Cool find Chris, you recall I had concerns about the dropouts (not Westfield)  Now it all makes sense.




Bon jour,
So the Crescent catalog that I referenced is from after the American Bicycle (aka Westfield, Columbia, Pope) acquisition. From what I have seen, many of the trademark features of the bikes which were bought by ABC, were preserved until sometime in the teens. Therefore, is an Indian a Westfield? Or a Crescent a Westfield? Are my dropouts not Westfield but Crescent or Indian? Is my 1900 Crescent which is the first year of ABC ownership, a Westfield? It does not have what you have called an Indian fork crown...???


----------

